
Why Cryonics Makes Sense - hacker42
http://waitbutwhy.com/2016/03/cryonics.html
======
tryitnow
Why not?

Because I'm not prepared to spend $1,200/year on something highly unlikely to
work.

It's the same reason I don't take Pascal's Wager. There may be a slightly
possibility of a god who will punish me for not believing in him, but the odds
are pretty low.

Now where it differs from Pascal's Wager is that there's accumulating evidence
that it cryonics is possible. As Urban described are very notion of what
constitutes "death" has changed based on available technologies. It's not
completely unreasonable to expect advancing technology

My approach is to wait and gain more evidence and also to save up money for
starting a business. To spend $1,200 to $2,000 per year on cryonics is
irrational at this point. The evidence is to thin and I have much better uses
for this money.

However, as my income increases and as I approach retirement and if I
determine that Alcor has staying power, then yes, I'd pay for cryonics.

I should note that apparently the CEO of Alcor has filed for personal
bankruptcy in the past: [http://thebaffler.com/salvos/everybody-freeze-
pein](http://thebaffler.com/salvos/everybody-freeze-pein)

Now for most businesses and startups, personal bankruptcy is not going to be a
complete dealbreaker for me. But for something like Alcor I want to be highly
confident in the financial planning ability of its leadership.

------
teddyh
The viability (or not) (and the incentives of different parties in) the field
of cryonics was previously discussed here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8241374](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8241374)

